# JOptionPane.showInputDialog abbrechen abfangen?



## MädMäx (26. Okt 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab diverse andere Threads angesehen, aber leider keine passende lösung gefunden. Nachfolgenden Code würde ich gerne so gestalten, dass ein Abbrechen einen boolean verändert und eine leere Eingabe die Schleife weiter"schleifen lässt (klingt komisch, mir fällt nichts anderes ein -wär iterieren in dem Kontext richtig?).

Momentan setzen sowohl eine leere Eingabe mit OK und ein Abbrechen den boolean "interrupt" auf true.


```
do {
						log.debug("Get UserID");
						UID = null;
						UID = JOptionPane.showInputDialog(null,
								"Bitte geben Sie den User \n"
										+ "zum Speichern der Listen \n"
										+ "ein:", "CHAMPS - csvImport", 1);
						log.debug("UserID = " + UID);
						if (null == UID)
						{
							interrupt = true;
							log.info("User möchte Abbrechen:" + interrupt);
						}


					} while ("" == UID);
```

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Viele Grüße,
MädMäx


----------



## eRaaaa (26. Okt 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/1350-vergleichen-strings.html


----------



## MädMäx (26. Okt 2010)

Zu spät selbst draufgekommen, sorry..


----------

